# هندسة التعدين العمود الفقري لكل الصناعات



## mtztaj (6 يوليو 2006)

هنسة التعدين هي العمود الفقري لكل الصناعات


----------



## محمد حمزه (7 يوليو 2006)

بلا شك أخي الحبيب ...... فالمعادن هي أساس كل الصناعات ، فلاتوجد صناعة في العالم لا تحتوي على ماكينات وآلات مصنوعة من الحديد ، بل إنه لايوجد بيت في العالم لايحتوي على أي نوع من المعادن ، حتى أن جسم الإنسان نفسه يحتوي على العديد من المعادن ....... فسبحان الذي خلق فأبدع


----------



## hazm mohammed (31 يوليو 2006)

ياجماعه عايز اعرف مستقبل قسم هندسة المناجم والفلزات افضل ام قسم هندسة البترول افضل وذلك لان معظم الناس تحب قسم هندسة البترول وتفضله ارجو الردود


----------



## mtztaj (31 يوليو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا انا اعتبر ان هندسة التعدين والفلزات افضل لكن في مجالات العمل الافضل لك هندسة البترول


----------



## hazm mohammed (1 أغسطس 2006)

اخي كيف التعدين والفلزات افضل وانت تقول ان مجالات العمل للبترول افضل علي العموم انا ان شاء الله السنه دي داخل الفرقه الثانيه تعدين وفلزات وانا في جامعة الازهر في مصر بالقاهره


----------



## ابو الافكار (12 أغسطس 2006)

على فكرة مجال الفلزات احسنوفرص الشغل فية عالية جدا


----------



## hazm mohammed (13 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا جزيلا لك ياابو الافكار وانا عايز اتعرف بيك وياريت نكون اصدقاء ان شاء الله


----------



## Ahmed Gamal3 (15 مايو 2007)

انا ارى ان قسم فلزات جامع شامل لاقسام كثيره 
والاهم وظائف كثيييييييييييييييرة


----------



## علاء الهدي (19 مايو 2007)

ما مهم انك درست شنو لكن المهم الإبداع في ما تعلمته


----------

